# Which new router? Dewalt DW618PKB or Bosch 1617EVSPK



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

_Good evening!
Due to a misfortune drop to the concrete, my trusty 30 year old Craftsman fixed based router needs to be replaced. I have narrowed it down to the Dewalt and the Bosch routers. Additionally, I will be purchasing a PORTER-CABLE Dovetail Jig with Mini Template Kit (4216)_. I want to make some memory boxes and a rifle display case to hang on my wall. Dovetails will meet the needs for both of these projects.

I am hoping someone will be willing to give me their opinions on my two router choices. The Dewalt comes with a 3 year warranty, while the Bosch has a 1 year. I have a coupon for 10% off at the big orange box store. Both router kits come with fixed and plunge and are priced within $20.00 of each other.

Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

For what it's worth, my .02 says the Dewalt 618. I've had three of them and I did try the Bosch 1617 EVS. I was disappointed in the lack of power compared to the Dewalt. You will definitely get a myriad of answers telling you the Bosch is better. I'm not in that camp.


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

I appreciate the input. The other thing I found on research is the bushings from the Porter Cable dovetail jig do not fit the Bosch router, although the reviews state they do fit the Dewalt. Again, I appreciate your time!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Some big bits won't fit in a base that accommodates the PC bushings but your usage might not require that. There's a bushing set for the Bosch which includes an adapter for PC bushings. It's about C$35 probably much less in the US. I love my Bosch but haven't tried the Dewalt, so I can't compare.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi guys. I’ve used both. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. The Dewalt is easier handheld whereas the Bosch is better for depth adjustment. Power wise id say about the same. Bosch’s bearings aren’t as good either unless you rebuild with quality SKF high speed bearings like I did with mine. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

Bentley said:


> Hi guys. I’ve used both. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. The Dewalt is easier handheld whereas the Bosch is better for depth adjustment. Power wise id say about the same. Bosch’s bearings aren’t as good either unless you rebuild with quality SKF high speed bearings like I did with mine. Just my 2 cents worth.


I appreciate your comments, thanks so much. It seems like everything has it's strengths and weaknesses. Even something as simple as the dovetail jig...... I believe I will be purchasing the dewalt router to accompany the porter cable dovetail jig. I am excited to go beyond pocket holes and into some true joinery. Something I haven't done before but think it will be exceptionally cool. Happy Holidays Bentley!


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi. I have another point to add or should I say router to look at. Its the Milwaukee 5618. Its 2 1/4 hp and I own it also. I love the body grip and its extremely well balanced. I have the Bosch units in my Axiom CNC machine and use them as spindles. I have 2 of them and use one for backup. If one needs repair I swap it out and rebuild it. I also had the Bosch MRC23EVSK. I have since sold it and loved it also. It has the power switch in the one knob and is very helpful for keeping balance when turning on the power. I used to do a lot of custom floor installs which required me to need several routers so I could keep the cutters installed and therefore keep consistency. I'm only telling you about the Milwaukee and other Bosch unit because I owned and still own the Milwaukee. If you have a chance to try out the Milwaukee you will see why its my favorite. The body grip keeps it extremely well balanced for use with one hand and when you do dovetails using the knobs also keep it well balanced. Also with the body grip the power switch is right there for you thumb. Give it a try if you can. I owned quite a few routers over the years. I still have the Milwaukee 5625 in my router table with lift and have used it for literally hundreds of hrs and it still runs quiet and cool. So if you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks sir! I appreciate your opinion. I still haven’t ordered my router and jig yet. I am waiting for a gift card to arrive that will knock off another 10.00. I am, however, curious about your CNC. I will send you a message regarding using a router vs a after cooled spindle. I am getting ready to order my CNC and have some questions for you.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

No problem at all for the questions. I can't believe at how many different tools I've owned over the years. Trust me I'm not bragging. I just wish I had someone who would have told me more about which is good or bad. I've spent a lot of money and lost a lot trying to find the right tools. I would purchase the Milwaukee in a heart beat again. I actually gave my son my original body grip Milwaukee single speed a few years ago. It is still running strong and I got that one when they first came out. Only thing is single speed. I got the VS Milwaukee mainly because of the soft start and theirs is pretty nice compared to the Bosch. The Dewalt is pretty good to. I just like the fact you can hold it with one hand and have superb control over the router. You may find that the Dewalt with the spiral type adjustment isn't as accurate as the threaded Milwaukee. This is the only part of the Bosch where they out perform the others. They have a fine tuning dial which is pretty accurate. I'm only telling you this because I've owned them all except for the Festool. I hear quite a few not so good issues with them. I feel that once you buy one and spend 3x as much compared to the others you feel almost obligated to brag about it because you've spent so much on it. 
Now please reach out and ask about the CNC. I definitely wish I would have done more research and talked to someone who actually owned one. Not one of my fellow woodworkers own one or do I know anyone personally that does. 
Bentley


----------



## KI5AAI (Dec 10, 2021)

I am a Dewalt guy, but all my routers are Bosch. YMMV.
I do not think you would be displeased with either choice.


----------



## biotec (Nov 17, 2019)

hello all:

at the time i bought mine it only came in a hard case about 10 years ago. i did use the case early on. now it lives in a large roll around tool chest. along with a lot of other wood working tools. mine came with edge guide, plunge and the "D" handle also edge guide with dust collection. at first i did not use the D much. now a bit more. with finger switch and edge guide much safer. I am not sure which is better. Bosh or Dewalt. i have used the Bosh they seem to be same. there is a lot of comparisons out there. seems to be 50 / 50 Bosch vs DEWALT Router (2021): Comparing they both work well. i bought a used one about $150. came with a "D" plunge and a standard base. to go in a Janson lift. i also have to old craftsman 1/4 shaft routers and one small back & decker, my first one about 50 years ago. now just for trim work. latter a craftsman. the craftsman are now used for precuts. you will want a router table at some point. i have three different router tops. two for the two DeWalts and one for the craftsman. this has taken years to get to. was driven by Different projects. it is nice not to have keep changing bits.
like with others here buy as you need. some times the like kits are worth it. 
especially when you can buy them on sale. for me with limited workspace mostly tools get broke down and put away when not in use. like a Router table free standing.


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

I have both, Bosch is table mounted, Dewalt is used with plunge base. both are good tools.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

How does the dust collection compare for the two routers you are considering?


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

I believe the Dewalt has dust collection, but only on the plunge base. The Bosch doesn’t appear to have any. Additionally, the Porter Cable jig I am looking at has guides that will fit the Dewalt but from other forums, not the Bosch directly. The jig is out of stock at HD but the router kit is still available. 
Jake


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

Steve Pack said:


> I have both, Bosch is table mounted, Dewalt is used with plunge base. both are good tools.


Thank you! I agree that I really can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## srjaynes49 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jake229 said:


> _Good evening!
> Due to a misfortune drop to the concrete, my trusty 30 year old Craftsman fixed based router needs to be replaced. I have narrowed it down to the Dewalt and the Bosch routers. Additionally, I will be purchasing a PORTER-CABLE Dovetail Jig with Mini Template Kit (4216)_. I want to make some memory boxes and a rifle display case to hang on my wall. Dovetails will meet the needs for both of these projects.
> 
> I am hoping someone will be willing to give me their opinions on my two router choices. The Dewalt comes with a 3 year warranty, while the Bosch has a 1 year. I have a coupon for 10% off at the big orange box store. Both router kits come with fixed and plunge and are priced within $20.00 of each other.
> ...


You could drink the magic Kool Aid and spring for an OF 1400 Festool. It should last a lifetime for a hobbyist. It also has a myriad of special function accessories available and featuresc compatibility with Festool and several other brands of track-saw tracks. The biggest benefit is the awesome dust collection from one of the most dust producing tools in the shop or that matter living room or kitchen. I own Porter Cable, Dewalt, Hitachi, Bosch, Elu, and Festool routers. My Festool OF1400 is my go-to router for many reasons. If not buying Festool, I’d go with the Dewalt with fixed and plunge bases. Five years ago I would have said Bosch but in most locations it’s easier to get service and parts for Dewalt and Dewalt seems to be delivering superior quality these days. The 3 year warranty is a good feature too. Keep your body part ps away from the sharp spinning gadgets!


----------



## Yukoneric1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jake229 said:


> _Good evening!
> Due to a misfortune drop to the concrete, my trusty 30 year old Craftsman fixed based router needs to be replaced. I have narrowed it down to the Dewalt and the Bosch routers. Additionally, I will be purchasing a PORTER-CABLE Dovetail Jig with Mini Template Kit (4216)_. I want to make some memory boxes and a rifle display case to hang on my wall. Dovetails will meet the needs for both of these projects.
> 
> I am hoping someone will be willing to give me their opinions on my two router choices. The Dewalt comes with a 3 year warranty, while the Bosch has a 1 year. I have a coupon for 10% off at the big orange box store. Both router kits come with fixed and plunge and are priced within $20.00 of each other.
> ...


I have both. The Bosch has a built-in raiser that it great on the router table.


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

I too like the height adjustment on Bosch, mine is mounted on a MLCS cast iron tables saw wing, with nice fence. My Dewalt is used primely as a router planer, to bring wood to 1/2 inch


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

FWIW, as of this moment Amazon is selling the Bosch 1617EVS fixed base for $129.99, with $20 price reduction on checkout, so $109.99! Anyone's guess as to how long that price will last!


----------



## packsteven575 (Dec 23, 2021)

if you are wanting yp use PC bushings, order this from amazon

BOSCH RA1129 Template Guide Adapter Set


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

packsteven575 said:


> if you are wanting yp use PC bushings, order this from amazon
> 
> BOSCH RA1129 Template Guide Adapter Set


I think the dovetail jig comes with those adapters. At least I hope they come with. I’ll have another look. Happy Holidays!


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

Jake229 said:


> I think the dovetail jig comes with those adapters. At least I hope they come with. I’ll have another look. Happy Holidays!


Bosch has their own system for mounting guide bushings, which uses a bayonet locking mount. To use the more common PC-type guides (as are included with the dovetail jig), the RA1129 adapter is needed to use with the regular Bosch base plate. Alternatively, you could buy an aftermarket base plate (such as from Rockler) that will accept the bushings without an adapter. Good luck!


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

jdonhowe said:


> Bosch has their own system for mounting guide bushings, which uses a bayonet locking mount. To use the more common PC-type guides (as are included with the dovetail jig), the RA1129 adapter is needed to use with the regular Bosch base plate. Alternatively, you could buy an aftermarket base plate (such as from Rockler) that will accept the bushings without an adapter. Good luck!


Thank you! Amazon actually sells the adapter alongside the PC dovetail jig.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @packsteven575


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

Ordered the Dewalt, should be here mid week. I will do,a,review once I get to using it. I am very appreciative of everyone who took time to answer the thread.


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

So I have been using the Dewalt router, and I must admit I am not very happy with it for a couple of reasons.

1. The base plate isn’t centered approximately.
2. They don’t include a centering tool (an additional 15.00 on Amazon)
3. The screws to the base plate doesn’t allow for movement (if I can even get them loose)
4. Depth adjustment is difficult at best and down right frustrating.
5. The instructions are poor and require flipping back and forth to understand what “lever c” is. 

thinking I may do the 90 day no questions asked return and find something else.
I am attempting to learn dovetails and not having the bit centered in the bushing is detrimental to learning the joint.
Thanks for listening!
Jake


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Time to reconsider the Bosch? When I checked out the height adjustment on the display model of the DeWalt,, it was broken. I think you are smart to get rid of it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

srjaynes49 said:


> You could drink the magic Kool Aid and spring for an OF 1400 Festool. It should last a lifetime for a hobbyist. It also has a myriad of special function accessories available and featuresc compatibility with Festool and several other brands of track-saw tracks. The biggest benefit is the awesome dust collection from one of the most dust producing tools in the shop or that matter living room or kitchen. I own Porter Cable, Dewalt, Hitachi, Bosch, Elu, and Festool routers. My Festool OF1400 is my go-to router for many reasons. If not buying Festool, I’d go with the Dewalt with fixed and plunge bases. Five years ago I would have said Bosch but in most locations it’s easier to get service and parts for Dewalt and Dewalt seems to be delivering superior quality these days. The 3 year warranty is a good feature too. Keep your body part ps away from the sharp spinning gadgets!


I bought this very router because I consider dust collection very important. Also I almost find it’s like comparing a spindle to a router noise wise . The things so quiet compared to other routers that I get concerned it’s not getting very high rpm’s .


I also purchased the dust collector for my Bosch 1617, but haven’t tried it yet , so cant critique its dust collecting capability yet . The ergonomics are nice though


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake229 said:


> So I have been using the Dewalt router, and I must admit I am not very happy with it for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. The base plate isn’t centered approximately.
> 2. They don’t include a centering tool (an additional 15.00 on Amazon)
> ...


I had to buy a new plate as the Bosch was not centered. Bought from routerman for accurate dovetails..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A centering pin should do the job. But, it looks like Rebelwork's plate is threaded for a conventional bushing size. I found a set with the quarter inch bushing somewhere a long time ago. Nice to have the shorter tube on the bushing.

I don't use the PorterCable type jig for dovetails. So I just use the bearing on the bit to ride on the comb of my Katy jig. Same with the Incra as well. I watched an accomplished woodworker spend an hour on a demo of the PC type and never get a joint that fit. Much easier on the type where you move the wood over a fixed router than the other way around.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Who are you kidding?

You're only going to buy *ONE *router? 

Joe


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

How true you are Joe! I already am thinking a second router for through dovetails, or at least a motor for the plunge base I already have. Did get my PC dovetail jig to do what I purchased it for. I figured out three things. One, quality of wood makes a huge difference. Two, the base router plate does have play on it to adjust. Three, Dewalt should have included the centering cone in a 200.00 router. 
take care and I will put finished pictures when it’s completed.
Jake


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

DesertRatTom said:


> A centering pin should do the job. But, it looks like Rebelwork's plate is threaded for a conventional bushing size. I found a set with the quarter inch bushing somewhere a long time ago. Nice to have the shorter tube on the bushing.
> 
> I don't use the PorterCable type jig for dovetails. So I just use the bearing on the bit to ride on the comb of my Katy jig. Same with the Incra as well. I watched an accomplished woodworker spend an hour on a demo of the PC type and never get a joint that fit. Much easier on the type where you move the wood over a fixed router than the other way around.


There easy once you understand the whys...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake229 said:


> How true you are Joe! I already am thinking a second router for through dovetails, or at least a motor for the plunge base I already have. Did get my PC dovetail jig to do what I purchased it for. I figured out three things. One, quality of wood makes a huge difference. Two, the base router plate does have play on it to adjust. Three, Dewalt should have included the centering cone in a 200.00 router.
> take care and I will put finished pictures when it’s completed.
> Jake
> View attachment 400740
> ...


Maybe the newer routers allow you to adjust the base. Mine dont..


----------

